# rabbit peeing blood?!?



## nogoatsyet (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I think one of my rabbits might be having an emergency.  He is peeing what looks like blood.  I came home to quite a lot of it on the cage floor, not in the litter box.  I cleaned everything out and he peed it a little more, this time in the litter box.  I do not see any wounds anywhere, so he is definitely peeing it.  I looked it up in my rabbit handbook and it said sometimes they just have red urine but then sometimes it really is blood.  So does anyone know anything about this?  I am definitely calling my vet in the morning, but does this warrant an emergency vet call today?   He is acting fine otherwise, but then he has always been a laid back bunny.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  I think one of my rabbits might be having an emergency.  He is peeing what looks like blood.  I came home to quite a lot of it on the cage floor, not in the litter box.  I cleaned everything out and he peed it a little more, this time in the litter box.  I do not see any wounds anywhere, so he is definitely peeing it.  I looked it up in my rabbit handbook and it said sometimes they just have red urine but then sometimes it really is blood.  So does anyone know anything about this?  I am definitely calling my vet in the morning, but does this warrant an emergency vet call today?   He is acting fine otherwise, but then he has always been a laid back bunny.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


I would guess bladder in fection. you should take him into the vet and he will get some antibiodics


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Rabbits do have red urine.  First time I saw it, freaked me out too.  Know if it's blood, well can't help you there.  

http://rabbittalk.com/topic2695.html

I found this while searching.  Interesting input.  Especially the different colors of bunny urine and possible causes.  

Hope all is well.  Please let us know how your bunny is doing.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I can't see that site for some reason    But from what I found in searches I'm hoping that it is just this red urine that rabbits apparently sometimes get.  He definitely is not having trouble going so that seems like a good sign.  I think I can relax a little and just call the vet in the morning.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.  I can't see that site for some reason    But from what I found in searches I'm hoping that it is just this red urine that rabbits apparently sometimes get.  He definitely is not having trouble going so that seems like a good sign.  I think I can relax a little and just call the vet in the morning.


Computers are funny sometimes.  Little glitches pop up.  Sorry you can't see the site.  

Anyway, if he's peeing, pooping, eating and drinking and showing no signs of pain (hunched in a corner, grinding his teeth) I would relax too and call the Vet in the morning. 

Again, hope all is well.  Look forward to hearing a good update.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Nov 21, 2011)

I called the vet this morning and ended up bringing him in.  She thinks it is a bladder infection as *2seth2* suggested and put him on antibiotics.  But she thinks it also might not be because even though it is blood, not just red urine, he is peeing really easily and his bladder felt fine.  So if it happens again after the antibiotics she wants to do an X-ray.  I'm hoping the antibiotics take care of it though.  We shall see!  And thanks for the support, *Ms. Research*


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> I called the vet this morning and ended up bringing him in.  She thinks it is a bladder infection as *2seth2* suggested and put him on antibiotics.  But she thinks it also might not be because even though it is blood, not just red urine, he is peeing really easily and his bladder felt fine.  So if it happens again after the antibiotics she wants to do an X-ray.  I'm hoping the antibiotics take care of it though.  We shall see!  And thanks for the support, *Ms. Research*


Hoping the antibiotics do the trick.    Rabbit Vet might think it could be the kidneys.  I think that's why she suggested x-ray if antibiotics doesn't work.   Keep us updated.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Nov 22, 2011)

oh, kidneys sounds not fun.  I gave him his first round of antibiotics today (well, second, the vet did the first) and it was kind of crazy.  Rather different than giving my cat medicine, and I'm pretty sure almost half of it ended up on me instead of in him.  But hopefully I'll get better with practice, since I'll be doing this for two weeks!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 23, 2011)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> oh, kidneys sounds not fun.  I gave him his first round of antibiotics today (well, second, the vet did the first) and it was kind of crazy.  Rather different than giving my cat medicine, and I'm pretty sure almost half of it ended up on me instead of in him.  But hopefully I'll get better with practice, since I'll be doing this for two weeks!


It is different.  Had to give pain medication to my two after their neutering.  Actually they liked the taste so it was pretty easy for me.   With two weeks of anitbiotics, both of you will be ole pros by the end.  Hoping the next dose goes better for you.  It's tough trying to explain to an animal that what you are doing is helping them, not hurting them.


----------

